# Potential Buys



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay, this is going to be my thread where I post everything I'm thinking about buying, instead of posting a bunch of different threads. If I find anything new, I'll post it here.

What I'm looking for: An all-arounder, that I can do very low-level eventing, hunter paces, trails, and maybe start Western riding. Basically, just something sound with a good temperament. I will take on a project if the price is low enough and already has w/t/started cantering. I'm an intermediate rider (riding/working around horses for 11 years) with no lofty goals. I have already been out to see 6+ horses in the past few months, so I will not buy the first thing I see. Anything I really like will have a thorough PPE.

Horses 1-5 are all from the same farm, and I will be looking at them in a few weeks. All of their feet seemed to be trimmed crappily? Idk what's going on with that.

1) 15.3 hand 2008 AQHA gelding

















2) 15.1 hand 2003 AQHA mare









3) 15.1 hand 2005 AQHA gelding









4) 15.3 hand 2000 AQHA gelding

















5) 15.1 2006 AQHA gelding


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

The first horse has the nicest conformation of the 5, i think. Nice and leggy with no major faults.
I do not the like 2nd. HIgh neck set, stands under herself, and sickle-hocked in the back legs.
Horse#3 is not bad, though he too stands under himself quite a bit. I love his neck and shoulder. Lovely hindquarters and his hind legs do not line up too badly either. He would be my 2nd choice going by build alone.
Horse#4 has no good confo photos to accompany it, but he clearly has experience.
Horse #5 is nice and chunky but bum high, very steep croup and sickled hocks again, which are not ideal for jumping.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

#1 looks like its good a big knee
#2 & #3 don't look like eventing types at all
#5 Looks butt high in that pic, not sure about the hocks but wouldn't be my choice for eventing 
#4 No real conformation pics but looks as if it can do get over a jump and has a long striding action which might give it a better chance of training for the dressage section- but that low pole isn't the same as a solid cross country fence


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

#1 I like the look of the best, looks like hes put together decent and looks like he would suit the part of eventer.
#2 I don't like at all really, sickle hocked in the back, and stands under herself, doesn't look like a eventer at all. 
#3 doesn't look like the eventer type either, looks put well enough together tho
#4 Cant really judge conformation with those pics
#5 looks more like a ranch horse to me, could be bum high, slightly sickle hocked her again


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

I agree with most of the above posts. #1 takes the cake, #3 is my runner up. I would veto #2 with that hind end and probably #5. I spent years working my gelding to trying to compensate for his step croup, cow hocks and post legs and... Well never again. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I would avoid this seller entirely, because although number one is certainly best, those heels are SOOOO high, I would doubt the soundness of any animal coming from that farm.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Is it just me that thinks that #1 looks to have something odd going on with its near side knee? Maybe its just the photograph
He can't have been working recently with those hooves either


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^ Ha, I'm not crazy! Everyone else is saying nice legs, but I'm cringing over here...I can't pinpoint exactly what is wrong but I don't like how...bulgy his knees are. They almost seem swollen or artheritic, and maybe even tied in with how crooked the far one is. His hocks are pretty darned high too.

I'm not a big fan of any of these horses honestly. They all have very similar faults.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

The farm/owners came quite well recommended, and they're not too far away, so I'll still check them out. Apparently they have several horses not advertised online for me to look at too. I'll definitely be careful looking, though, and will certainly be getting a very thorough (x-rays and all) PPE.

I'd just like to make it clear that I'm really NOT looking for a competition horse, just something that can maybe do one or two Beginner Novice events a season. The horse would mostly be used for pleasure riding, so perfect conformation isn't a necessity.

Also, just found this picture of #3:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm wondering if it is the high heels that are making all of these horses stand under themselves.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> The first horse has the nicest conformation of the 5, i think. Nice and leggy with no major faults.
> I do not the like 2nd. HIgh neck set, stands under herself, and sickle-hocked in the back legs.
> Horse#3 is not bad, though he too stands under himself quite a bit. I love his neck and shoulder. Lovely hindquarters and his hind legs do not line up too badly either. He would be my 2nd choice going by build alone.
> Horse#4 has no good confo photos to accompany it, but he clearly has experience.
> Horse #5 is nice and chunky but bum high, very steep croup and sickled hocks again, which are not ideal for jumping.


 You may not get perfect but at a quick glance I also liked 1&3 but #1 looks to maybe have a club foot RF
or something isn't right.
# 3 looked bum high and maybe insulin resistant as he appears to have some fat pockets
#4 does not have much reach with his front legs but maybe a good chiro could help that.
#5 hip or Big muscle by ties in really low, not sure what to call that?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

#3 looks better in that pic - I don't think the lack of hoof care helps the way they stand
What breed is he -


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

All are quarter horses, his registered name is Pepto Eleven.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

From that photo he might be the best of the lot for low level eventing - assuming he can jump that is - he looks quite overweight which doesn't help - but fit and muscled up he's have a different appearance. When you look for something to event even at low level you need a horse that's got the scope to give that extra over solid fences if they get a stride wrong, to be able to stretch itself at the gallop and have lots of courage. You can't make the mistakes cross country and get away with just a pole down that you can in show jumping
Plus they have the dressage section to get through which means they have got to be able to grasp collection on a contact that a lot of quarter horses ridden in western classes aren't used too - and same goes for some that compete in 'hunt seat' in the Quarter horse world


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input, jaydee!

What do you guys think of this gelding? Eight year old, 15.2 pinto draft cross. Has been (locally) shown in dressage quite successfully with a thirteen year old, and has jumping experience.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XykHhTLLkFM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWwmtsX7GjI&list=UUsBerVbWY9YCklm3udN8UEw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz2k4jX-4z4&list=UUsBerVbWY9YCklm3udN8UEw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylmFb5eYPrc&list=UUsBerVbWY9YCklm3udN8UEw


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I like him - he probably doesn't look as chunky without his winter woolies on and I think he'd be OK for jumping and low level dressage and would probably get you round the low level cross country as well
I've got a Draft x and an Irish Draft and they both jump well but would struggle over the big spreads on a cross country course at anything above Novice level and you have to work a lot harder to get them really fit enough to cope with that
The UK has had some top showjumpers that were draft crosses - like John Whittakers Ryans Son who was only 15.3 so they can do the big heights and spreads if they have the right attitude


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I think the guy I posted last has been sold, his owner had people come out to see him the day I spoke to her, and they really liked him and are getting a PPE. If they decide they don't want him she'll contact me again.

Thoughts on this OTTB? 9 years old, retired sound, has been restarted and has gone to the PA Horseworld Expo.
































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSO3sT-5Ejc&list=PLhGcxToEWMX72IJ6C10MAh2UZ6lZS4sT8&index=2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNHQkZe6264&index=3&list=PLhGcxToEWMX72IJ6C10MAh2UZ6lZS4sT8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw4JRnOZNRM&list=PLhGcxToEWMX72IJ6C10MAh2UZ6lZS4sT8&index=4


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, the first one is very nice, but his knee is wonky. AND both front feet are AWFUL and he looks to have a club on the RF. Not sure what could be fixed there even with a good farrier.

While I like this guy I'd cross him off the list. Way no on the front legs, and not loving the backs either. He looks to make a cute English type horse, don't like how they ride him.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

3 would be your best bet for eventing imo. Not really the type but I think he could do it low level. None are ideal for that though. Maybe the first one if he didn't have those issues and different training.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hard to tell but the chestnut gelding is much more what you should be looking at methinks. I think he's worth looking at in person. He seems mellow and comfortable. Note the video "first ride" was in February...so the restarting may be very very minimal.

If you think you're up for that try to get some better pics and go see him in person!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

The "first ride" was his first ride at his owner's (an OTTB training barn)  He'd been restarted previously at another rescue. They also have this really cute little gray 4 year old, unraced but has racing training, that I'm not quite as sure about. He has much less training on him.

















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqGofHAFlQw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZlg6YsinVY


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Of the AQHA horses I like look #4 the best but like to see confo pics & video ,none of others I liked well enough to want to inquire further on:-(.Thought The Chestnut TB was nice despite the rider bad hands:-(.Dislike the Grey filly her front end & how she looks back at knee:-(. Also thought The pinto /draft was not bad:wink:.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't like his legs at all.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

The grey sorry called it a filly:? it is a gelding ,either way legs are scarey in those pics:shock:,video he looks a bit better than pics but I still not impressed:-(


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd go look at the chestnut TB


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I hadn't inquired at all yet on the gray. I knew his confo looked pretty wonky.

I definitely really want to see the chestnut, I sent his ad to my trainer to get her opinion, and if she likes him I'm going to call tomorrow or Sunday. I've already spoken to the owner on FB.

I found a track pic of the chestnut (from 2008, as a three year old), and EEK. He was a mess, WTH is going on with his feet? Looks painful. PPE for sure, even though he looks better now.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think the chestnuts worth looking at and he certainly has a scopey jump in him - great for eventing. 
I wasn't keen on the grey - too leggy


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Gray was sold this morning to a lady in CA, so no chance that I will look at him. My trainer will be reviewing the video of the chestnut when I see her this afternoon, and then I will be calling.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I definitely like the chestnut. Since you will be getting a ppe, I definitely think he's worth looking at. Keeping fingers crossed for you! I can't wait until I'm in a place to start looking for horses again! Its always cool to see whats out there, and to get confo critiques from members here, so I learn more, and its just interesting to find out what others see that I may have passed over. Keep us updated.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Out of the QHs you posted, I think the first one looks most promising for eventing.

That said, I think the chestnut TB would blow all the QHs out of the water. He's got a real nice, scopey looking jump, and solid legs. Although I don't really know what was going on with his feet in the last picture you posted xD? 

Are you going for test rides anytime soon? ^^


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Just spoke to the owner - seeing the chestnut next Wednesday! Apparently he was very abused before she got him, but has no spook whatsoever and is just a level-headed guy. Hope that's true.

He's a pretty handsome guy, I must say.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He is lovely! I think he will work well for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

My oh my, how I love chestnuts. He's a handsome boy, also looks like the eventer type. Do tell us how the visit goes


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Good luck - and yes we do expect a full report!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the chestnut and I think he'll do well for you. He's a little longer through the back and a little upright through the shoulder, but nothing that would really stop him from being a super nice horse.

As for his feet....I wonder sometimes if there would be a higher number of successful racehorses if they could all have good farriers. His feet are terrible in that track pick (no fault of his genetics, IMHO, that's a farrier job through and through) and I'm frankly surprised he stayed sound with those jacked up angles and super long toes.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

As long as he passes his pre-purchase exam (which he should, considering he had one only two months ago), Remy will be coming home with me in time for my 18th birthday  We gave a desposit to hold him on the spot.

He was just the most wonderful, sweet gentleman! Very much "in your pocket" and lovey, but not pushy or disrespectful. He has the most massive stride, like whoa that horse can move. He needs a little refinement but he's definitely got some the basics down. Apparently, he was a western trail horse for years until the little rescue that has him got him. He has some small skin issues that are still being cleared up, but nothing serious, according to the vet when she gave him his shots/Coggins last week. I'll ask about them at the PPE.

The woman whose been training him as an absolutely fantastic dressage trainer, and she has done an incredible job with him in only two months. Not to mention how much she helped me and my position in just under an hour! In fact, we spoke about arranging for her to come down for a clinic in my area, she was so wonderful. Pretty good day, I must say


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Woot!! :happydance:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sounding good!!!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Here are a few pictures - excuse my horrible position, please! Doesn't look quite so bad in the videos haha. I haven't ridden consistently in a of couple months, and I'm working on getting in better shape. Long winter :lol:.

Remy definitely still needs more weight, probably around 75 pounds, and muscling. Vet check scheduled for Monday!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy legs, Batman!!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

So Remy is here on trial, he came Friday evening. However, he's quite lame in front, and apparently has fused joints and arthritis. No, I was not aware of the extent when he came, the vet we used neglected to mention it (I was not present during the PPE, I had no way to get down there) and said he was 100% sound, with the beginnings of arthritis in his hocks. Well, the x-rays say very differently.

While I am certainly not going to keep him as a personal horse, my mom is seriously considering keeping him. She's absolutely in love with him, and he is a very kind, gentle sorta guy. He'd be a pasture pet/maybe light riding buddy. He reminds her a lot of her childhood "heart horse" OTTB filly, who she retrained as a show horse from two to six, when she was sold out from under my mom. So yeah. He might still be staying, idk yet. Depends on if his owner lowers the price.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I hate that for you, but maybe he'll be a good match for Mom. Dang that first vet :evil:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

What infuriates me is that the vet did those x-rays herself! We only received the "official" evaluation yesterday in the mail, and it very clearly stated that he had leg issues, even though she labeled him as sound anyway? I don't even know. Very strange. 

What I also was not told until I received the evaluation was that she did not do a flexion test on his right hind, supposedly because he was being a jerk and tried to cow kick when they did the left. Meanwhile I have been able to pick up all four feet every single time I've tried, with only a little resistance. According to the owner's trainer and owner, the vet assistant was yelling, put the chain shank IN his mouth and jerking hard the entire time. Which I find completely ridiculous and (presumably, as I wasn't there) unnecessary. This horse is a little pushy at first, but seems to respond quite well to quiet but firm handling. He's also just really _gentle_. The owner's three year old was climbing all over his face and was under his legs when he was saying goodbye while Remy was being dropped off, and he didn't just tolerate the kid, but seemed to enjoy him.

Back on topic, I will never use that vet again, and I'll be getting my personal really wonderful vet out if my mom decides to keep the horse. He's absolutely fantastic and specializes in lameness, although it will cost $$.

Sorry for the little tirade  It's been pretty stressful around here. Hopefully everything works out, but if it doesn't, it doesn't.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That's very sad - they must have had the horse on some sort of pain medication when you tried him because you didn't pick up on any lameness or stiffness.
That's so dishonest and even though you feel sorry for the horse unless they're willing to give him to you as a freebie I wouldn't have anything more to do with them.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

So there have been some developments since my last post.

I had my my farrier (Cornell educated, exceptional race horse/sport horse farrier) take a look at Remy while I was away on vacation this past week. He put on different, better fitting shoes and according to my trainer, at least 85% of the lameness went away IMMEDIATELY. He also took a look at his x-rays. Farrier's opinion is that Remy needs muscle, good shoes, and some maintenance, but he will be functionally sound and work well for my needs. The arthritis isn't as bad as I thought, and the fused joints are apparently not a huge issue? will do some reading up on that.

We've kinda decided that the main reason Remy was so darn off when he came, and wasn't when I saw him at the owner's was because he fell coming off the trailer. My vet came down this week to look at another boarder's horse (after the farrier came) and he agrees with the farrier that as long as I don't decide to do Tevis or something, Remy would be fine for me. Especially because he has such a lovely disposition. My trainer and BO, who weren't fans of Remy at first and really don't like OTTBs, have started to really, really, really like him.

Going down tomorrow to see/ride Remy and make some decisions.

Well folks, this is why you get second, third, and fourth opinions. By the way, the owner/rescue has been absolutely fantastic through all of this. She's had no issue with me having so many people take a look at him, and has even encouraged it. I really don't think she drugged him at any point. I feel pretty guilty for doubting her, actually, she's been THAT great.

Sorry for yet another long post, and I don't know if I explained everything fully. It's been a very confusing process. If anything I said needs clarification, just ask. Too tired to type after a 3-hour flight and two hour drive :lol:


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

lol everyone was saying no to #2 but honestly thats the one i liked out of all of them!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

All I can suggest is that you make your decision very clinically - don't allow any sentiment to come into it because he's a nice horse and you feel sorry for him
You started out wanting to do eventing and I'm not really sure that this horse will cope with that - a nice trail horse for light use more like it.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I need to make a post like this, as I'm in the exact same situation you are (were)! I too want an all arounder for spirited trail rides and low level eventing, I thought halfway through the thread your search was going a million times better than mine but now you poor thing are stuck with an unsound horse. I'm not a vet or anything but even with improved lameness it's still lameness, I wouldn't push it with a demanding sport like eventing, even at the low levels. Good luck to you and that would be fantastic if you could still give him a low key home.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

jaydee said:


> All I can suggest is that you make your decision very clinically - don't allow any sentiment to come into it because he's a nice horse and you feel sorry for him
> You started out wanting to do eventing and I'm not really sure that this horse will cope with that - a nice trail horse for light use more like it.


Oh don't worry, I will. I have no problem sending him back. Vet and farrier both said he would be fine for lower level eventing, and I'm really not looking to do more than one or two events per year, if that. I may just toss away that plan all together, and just do hunter paces instead. I'm not deadset on eventing. 
Both vet&farrier also said the lameness should go away completely, and that it probably WAS caused by the fall off of the trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

If you weren't aware, I purchased Remy about two weeks ago. I put up a thread in Horse Talk 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/new-horse-pictures-inside-408546/


----------

